# Judge trunk torsion rods.



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

One of trunk torsion rods on my 69 judge is broken. Both if them measure approx 5/16 in diameter. (.312). Is that the correct diameter for these cars ? I see that opg sells replacements for chevelles of the same year. Are they the same?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure but.....on my standard 69 GTO I installed the trunk spoiler...now I've always heard that the Judge used special diameter trunk rods to support the added weight of the spoiler to hold the trunk open. Sure enough when I put it on the car the trunk would not stay open, so what I did was use another hole in the torsion bar bracket to increase tension. You could possibly use another GTO or Lemans torsion bar to achieve the same goal. I can't measure right now but I will check the rod diameter on my car as I suspect they are the same and the factory did what I did, just used a different hole.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Appreciate your help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

From info I have read, the '69 did not have the larger diameter trunk rods, but as ALKYGTO stated, there are different holes used to place the rods into that will affect more tension on the rods for the spoiler add-on. I found this on another website, "Trunk lid springs are adjustable, look at the end of the springs there are 3 to 4 adjusting slots on each side. The tension on the springs can be adjusted by moving the end of the spring to another slot."

The 1970 spoiler option used a larger diameter torsion rod on the left side only to keep the trunk lid up. 

OPGI offers repro trunk rods for the Chevelle. Don't know if they will work as a replacement? https://www.opgi.com/chevelle/CH28103/


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't tell you the exact diameter, but, 2 years ago I had to replace the trunk torsion bars on my 67 Goat and thought the Chevelle bars would work. I bought a pair and installed them on my Goat and they wouldn't keep the trunk lid open. I was able to find some original older ones, refinished them and installed them and they worked perfectly! Evidently, there is a difference!!


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

BTW...I meant rods, not bars!! Oops!


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

My trunk rods are 43 inches long. Not sure if the replacements opg sells are the same length. Will call and check. Thank you for your help


----------



## coujoh (Jun 19, 2020)

Chevelle springs from OPGI will fit. Bars are 1/4" diameter. Will work fine if you don't have the spoiler. I too have the Judge spoiler. Installed the chevelle springs in the 2nd slot and did not have enough tension to hold the trunk up. Moved them to the third slot and the springs broke when I closed the lid. Going to have a local spring shop copy them in 5/16" diameter.


----------

